
On Android : FCM Messages Test Notification - the-dude
https://www.reddit.com/r/androidapps/comments/iftf1o/fcm_messages_test_notification/
======
the-dude
Removed exclamation marks from title, added 'On Android'.

I got these messages on one of my dev-devices. Totally creepy.

